# Help!



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Twins delivered, I will update on difficult delivery later.

But last one born at 01.15 now 02.47 still pushing n grunting, no afterbirth yet and vets not answering! Help what can I do


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm guessing that there is another kid in there, probably stuck in some way. I'd suggest going in and see if you feel anything.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it sometimes take a bit to get the after birth out...if she cant deliver it she will need oxi to help her uterus contract...this is from a vet....Has she tried to feed the babies...?? is she attentive, alert, I would give her fresh warm water with 
molasses ...


You can bounce her to see if there is another kid....just stand behind her facing same direction..hug her tummy while laying kind of on her back....gently lift her tummy up and let oit bounce back..if there is aner kid in there you will feel it bounce back..or you can feel a hard mass


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Agreed...you should definitely go in and see if she needs help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you go in..be sure to scrub up..cut finger nails..no rings....glove up if you can...start with two fingers and feel if there is anything ...if you dont feel anything you can go in deeper..go slow..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, if she's still pushing and grunting I say there's still a kid in there. You can't always feel it by bouncing IME. I think it's time to go in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good point Milkmaid, you don't always feel the bounce,.....good luck..my thought are with you ...


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Both placentas out! Oh my gosh this was scary! Both had few sucks at teat dried off and bonding nicely with mum who is starving n eating .....not got any molasses ! I was so un prepared to say I'm so organised! But it was only finding this forum other day where I learnt what I needed and then she labours! Vet is on stand by.....she is still grunting a little but I think it's calming! I'm so scared.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you dont have molasses that's ok. Maybe offer mama a bucket of nice warm water.
Just dont worry. So long as those kids are all dried off & have had a few meals everything will be fine im sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news....As long as she is drinking water..molasses is just to get her to drink more if she wasnt interested in plain water..no no worries..right now I would just keep an eye on her..make sure the babies get a belly full..you did fine..its a scary time...exciting and scary...dont forget to breath : )


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

There is only one placenta, even with twins. So not sure about what is going on when you say both placentas delivered. The placenta is a pretty large mass of veins and tissue, almost as large as a baby. Sorry I can't think of a less graphic description.

Mom should not still be grunting if every thing is delivered. Are you sure she is not just calling her babies? Each mom develops a particular call that she will used to call in her babies. In some does that sounds like a grunt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable pix : ) congrats

s+s Homestead there has always been one placenta per kid here on our ranch..triplets..we had three..twins we had two : ) sometimes in triplets you will have two but one is usually larger : )


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm just having a warm drink its freezing here. I'm not happy they have fed enough, few sucks each. Hubby made me leave them a bit to settle and see if they snuggle up. I shall take pumpkin some hot honey water down....
So first kid! Well head out for nearly 15 minutes no spontaneous delivery! I had gloves so I went in! Both legs tucked under its tummy facing backwards! Stuck! I couldn't reach a leg to hook it forward to deliver it! Hubby went in he couldn't so I tried again and got it! I thought it would be dead by time I got it out, but it wasn't I had cleared its nose n mouth from membranes n it was kicking about for a time! It delivered with traction, we had tried to pick goats hind up n changed her position all to try n free this baby to deliver! We sobbed n sobbed n sobbed 
Kid 2 came out fine! Thank The Lord.
It's on video I had to get my daughters to stop as they were getting sooooo scared n sobbing. Bit traumatic. 
I'm worried I jumped in too soon! But it wasn't coming n she was pushing so well. 
I'm a midwife, n I just thought......it's not gonna deliver it is mal-positioned!


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

happybleats said:


> adorable pix : ) congrats
> 
> s+s Homestead there has always been one placenta per kid here on our ranch..triplets..we had three..twins we had two : ) sometimes in triplets you will have two but one is usually larger : )


Really? We have only every had one large placenta per birth, even if it is twins or triplets. Maybe its because we have pygmys?


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Never again is all I can say....x


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

nikkigees1, Congratulations! It sounds to me like you did the right thing to get that first kid out after 15 minutes of no progress. (I have heard that you can sometimes push the baby back up a bit to straighten out the legs, but I have not been able to do that). " Just go in and pull" is the best advice a vet ever gave me. It seems harsh, but it works. 

The babies are beautiful. If it is freezing there, do you have a heat lamp or something you can put in the area where the goats are to keep the babies warmer over night? Even just put some hay bales/piles around where they are to give them better isolation, Mom will use her body heat to help keep them warm. 

Warm honey water is good for Mom, the most important thing is to get her to drink. You could also use an electrolyte like Gatorade if you have it on hand, diluted with warm water. She is probably also hungry and would like some grain.


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank u, I've just watched the video and I feel I did leave it to nature but then had to go in to splint the foreleg and then apply traction to deliver it. My daughter had to stop filming as they were so upset n I said for them to step outside a minute then I got it n called em back in. 
Tons of haulage n hay for bedding on top of straw room all snug for them. No heat lamp! I've had hair dryer on them to dry them and wrapped with a hot water bottle ....I'm going back down now to check on them. Mum has grain with molasses in it too and is eating not got her to drink yet....so will try with some warm stuff. I hope to find them snuggled together keeping warm, how good r kids at finding teat and feeding themselves?


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will get vet out in morning too for antibiotics as I was in for a long time! So don't want any infections. I was gloved but still with all the manoeuvring I will have subjected her to infection risk.....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your are doing a great job, having to go & get the last one out. Yes antibiotics for mama.
Hopefully kids will find have found the teat by the time you check.
Heat lamp not necessary so long as no drafts.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Kids are usually pretty good at finding teat. I usually sit with the moms until I see the babies begin to nurse it is surprisingly soon after delivery. 

Heat lamp is not necessary, just a suggestion. As long as the room is nice and snug, Mom will find a way to keep them warm.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job!!! You're a good goat mamma!!! Congrats!!!

On a side note: We have always had a placenta per kid too...3 kids= 3 placentas...even with the pygmy goats.


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank u, mama loved the honey maple syrup and brown sugar warm drink! Full sports bottle full so that's made me feel better! Kids r warm I've snuggled them in closer to mma who looks knackered! She has eaten, still a little bit of groan n push but no bleeding or anything. Vet in a few hrs once I've had a nap been 24 hrs now I'm knackered too. Not feeding though ...I will grab some bottles n milk in a bit just in case ...when they r open. Thanks everyone, so glad I found this site! I know I've got one buck, not checked other one yet! Just been keeping em warm n with mama....time to check later.....that have been walking about n licking mama so I've no worries with them yet, I will keep an eye on breast feeding....x it's gone 5 am here so gonna try n sleep a few hrs...do u think they will be ok if I leave em a bit?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Have they gotten any colostrum from mom yet?


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Both had a few sucks after delivery. Little doe white n black one is feeding well this morning. Little buck black with white I can't get to feed well. Not even sucks this morning, don't know whether he has had any whilst I've been gone  shall I bottle as well? Can goats mix feed?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

How does his tummy feel and look? How is he acting?


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes...you can supplement with a bottle while leaving the kid on the mom. =)


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Both been having suckles through day  even my kids have got kid latched on. Gonna nip n get bottles n milk for a supplement feed if they can have both but still suckle too! Didn't want to ruin breast feeding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a wonderful job. Glad things are going good.


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> You are doing a wonderful job. Glad things are going good.


Thank you! We are trying! Got some really lovely alfalfa for her and a ewe drench drink for post natal ewes, the farmer said it was good for goats too and she drank it down, some more tomorrow and with her lovely foods she should be feeling epic!


----------

